# I stole my dads horse for the evening



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Friendly bump?


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

I think it's good to get horses to try something new. I couldn't imagine doing the same thing over and over day after day. Looks like a very nice and willing horse! Maybe you could get your dad up in the English saddle and see how he does!:lol:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

How do you like the way her movement feels? is it easier to post that movement?


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes, and she's a steady eddy, just goes. I don't have to ask for nice forwars movement, its just natural for her! And easy to ride!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Cool. Nice to switch things up a bit. Funny, though because she can't seem to figure out what to do with the bit. I'm guessing that you changed the bit as well?


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I put her in a jr cowhorse instead of her normal curb bit. I could have honestly just rode her in a halter cause I didn't touch her mouth much at all


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes, I saw that you had no contact with the bit, but she was still trying to figure it out. I thought that made it even funnier!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Probably because of the roller in the bit. Her roping bit has the same mouthpiece as the bit I used in the video.... minus the roller lol.

I rode again tonight - video coming soon


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Does your Dad know what you are up to??? If not, I'm telling!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I informed him today that every time I ask him to ride a broke horse along on a ride with me and my 3 year old (so she isnt all by herself, I dont want to deal with a fit like that yet - not broke enough!) and he decides to nap on the couch instead, I am riding his horse English.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Serves him right for flatbacking it instead of riding with his daughter. Now go dye his horse's tail pink.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

His one mare has a big white blaze... and shes black. I think it would be terrible if that blaze became a rainbow.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

We made a few laps and I made myself go into a 2-point/half seat.

She really isnt going as fast as it looks. She's just really BIG. LOL


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Please excuse my dogs.

Jet - English Aug. 3 - YouTube


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

No critique from me, I do it all the time, feel like I am nagging at you, lol. But I do want to ask, what are those plants that are planted in a row?


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Weeds!!!!!! 
That's how they grew from when we would break my dirt up  

You can still critique me! I don't mind


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

So nothing was ever planted in that? Ok, I will give you a tip, sit down in your saddle, now take your knees away from the side of the saddle. Ok, now move your legs as far back as they will go & drop your stirrups and lift your toes. Ride like that for a half hour a day. After a few weeks of that, make me a video.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Can I do it bareback too?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, but you need to post as well. Muhahahaha.....


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh dear. O.O


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Just want to add - if you're gonna do it bareback, you have to keep your legs in the correct position the whole time!! No cheating with long spaghetti legs dangling on either side of the horse. :lol: Totally defeats the purpose.


----------



## Flipper (Jul 25, 2012)

I would say main thing is keep your shoulders back, sit more upright and remember to look forward, this should also help keep your leg in a correct place (obviously this does not apply to your two point though!)


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey, you know what, I can do that. 
Haha. 
Just watched the first english video I made this year. 
There's a helluva lotta improvement


----------

